# DDR4 vs DDR3 - lohnt sich der Aufpreis?



## delobre (29. September 2015)

Habe mir vor kurzem einem PC bei Mindfactory gekauft (siehe unten). Nun meinen aber einige Bekannte von mir, dass ich lieber DDR4 RAM, ein i5 6600K und ein Z170 Mainboard hätte nehmen sollen. Doch das wären dann für mich knapp 100€ Aufpreis. Noch kann ich die Ware zurückschicken. Die Frage ist, brauch man das jetzt schon? Gibt es Unterschiede in der Performance (bei Spielen)?. Nutze den PC eigentlich nur für Spiele

Mein PC:
Intel Xeon E3 1231 (ist eigentlich schneller als 6600k?)
Asus Z97-K Mainboard
16GB (2x8) 1866Mhz
[...]
Da ich selber nicht übertakten werde, ist die Frage, wie schnell bzw. langsamer ist der i5 ist? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine fps-Unterschiede in Spielen zwischen DDR3 und DDR4. Lohnt sich das wirklich? Bin da eher skeptisch.

Edit: Da ich den PC nicht schon nach 2 Jahren upgraden will. Ist DDR3 überhaupt noch Zukunftssicher?


----------



## markus1612 (29. September 2015)

Quark. Der Xeon ist nach wie vor ein sehr guter Prozessor.
Das HT mag dir zwar in Games aktuell nicht so viel bringen, wenn du den allerdings schon hast macht es enorm wenig Sinn ihn auszutauschen.


----------



## delobre (29. September 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Quark. Der Xeon ist nach wie vor ein sehr guter Prozessor.
> Das HT mag dir zwar in Games aktuell nicht so viel bringen, wenn du den allerdings schon hast macht es enorm wenig Sinn ihn auszutauschen.



Was meinst du mit HT?


----------



## cerbero (29. September 2015)

CPU: Rangliste und Bestenliste - Der Leistungsindex für Prozessoren [September 2015]

Schau einfach mal hier. Dein Xeon is sogar noch einen Ticken über dem i5 - das macht der RAM nicht mehr weg. Bei der Geschwindigkeit wie sich die Prozessoren entwickeln brauchst du dir erstmal 4-6 Jahre gar keinen Kopf mit deiner Konfiguration machen.

Wenn du deinem Kumpel sogar noch was unter die Nase reiben willst, schau dir Preis/Leistung an...


----------



## markus1612 (29. September 2015)

delobre schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit HT?


Die Fähigkeit des Xeon wie ein i7 8 Threads zu bearbeiten.
Hyperthreading oder SMT.


----------



## delobre (29. September 2015)

Die Frage ist halt, was mir in der Praxis der DDR4 RAM im Vergleich zu DDR3 für Vorteile bringt.


----------



## Rayken (29. September 2015)

Na ja wenn du irgendwann mal in ein paar Jahren den Speicher aufrüsten willst, wird der DDR3 Speicher vermutlich mehr Kosten als ein DDR4 Speicher.
Viel Unterschied wirst du momentan denke ich nicht spüren, hat halt nur irgendwas mit Zukunftssicherheit zu tun, aber bei PCs ist das ja eh ein Paradoxon.


----------



## cerbero (29. September 2015)

> 16GB (2x8) 1866Mhz





> Na ja wenn du irgendwann mal in ein paar Jahren..



Genau, in ein paar _Jahren_ 

Fragen an den TE: Hättest du überhaupt einen 6600 bekomen ? Die Sache mit der Lieferbarkeit is nich so selbstverständlich.


----------



## XeT (29. September 2015)

Ddr4 hast du den Vorteil von quad channel. Aber eben nur bei 2011-3 sockel. Mit 1151 sparst du vll 3Watt und das wars.


----------



## delobre (29. September 2015)

Bei Mindfactory sind mehr als 5 auf Lager


----------



## azzih (29. September 2015)

Wenn man neu kauft machts schon mehr Sinn ne aktuelle DDR4 Plattform zu nehmen. Jetzt net wegen der Performance, die ist auch bei Haswell noch sehr gut, sondern um einfach nicht unnötig in alte Technik zu investieren.
Ob du dir das jetzt mit Zurückschicken antun willst, das musst du wissen, der Aufpreis sollte aber eigentlich nicht bei 100€sondern bei geschätzten 30€liegen. Prozessor und Board sind gleich teuer und der RAM liegt bei knapp über 100€für Kingston DDR4 2666iger


----------



## delobre (29. September 2015)

Also gibt es bei DDR4 nicht wirklich Leistungssteigerung? Bei Atelco meinte der Verkäufer, dass DDR4 eher für größere Speichermengen ab 32GB Sinn machen. Vorher sind sie sogar teilweise gleichschnell wie DDR3


----------



## the_swiss (29. September 2015)

DDR4 hat einen höheren Takt und somit eine höhere Bandbreite, was aber insbesondere im CPU-Limit einige Prozent bringen kann. Vernachlässigbar ist der Stromverbrauch.

Der Xeon ist in Anwendungen schneller als der i5, und wenn der ein Game nicht mehr schafft, sieht der i5 auch keine Sonne mehr, wenn die Games mehr auf 8Threads ausgelegt sind, ist der Xeon sowieso schneller.


----------



## delobre (29. September 2015)

the_swiss schrieb:


> DDR4 hat einen höheren Takt und somit eine höhere Bandbreite, was aber insbesondere im CPU-Limit einige Prozent bringen kann. Vernachlässigbar ist der Stromverbrauch.
> 
> Der Xeon ist in Anwendungen schneller als der i5, und wenn der ein Game nicht mehr schafft, sieht der i5 auch keine Sonne mehr, wenn die Games mehr auf 8Threads ausgelegt sind, ist der Xeon sowieso schneller.



Also wäre deine Empfehlung, auf DDR3 zu bleiben?


----------



## azzih (29. September 2015)

Ich würde sagen wenns läuft bleib halt dabei. Hättest du uns vorher gefragt hätten dir die meisten wahrscheinlich zum Skylake geraten. Aber jetzt macht es sowohl für dich als auch für den Händler Arbeit und Kosten das Ganze noch umzutauschen.  Das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht beim Internetversandhandel ist eigentlich nicht dafür gedacht, das Kunden alles auspacken einbauen und paar Tage später dann doch merken das was anderes vielleicht geiler wäre. Als Händler kannst du den meisten Kram dann nur als Gebrauchtware wieder abstoßen und musst es dann um ein Drittel billiger verkaufen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. September 2015)

Gibt genügend Seiten wo man schauen kann, ob sich der Wechsel lohnt:

DDR3+4930K vs DDR4+5820K comparison | Overclockers Forums

Skylake i7-6700K DRAM Testing: DDR4 vs DDR3L on the CPU - The Intel 6th Gen Skylake Review: Core i7-6700K and i5-6600K Tested

Comparing DDR3 to DDR4 - DDR4 Haswell-E Scaling Review: 2133 to 3200 with G.Skill, Corsair, ADATA and Crucial

Fazit Praxis: Eher nicht. Wenn du das Quäntchen Leistung rausquetschen willst, ja.


----------



## delobre (29. September 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen wenns läuft bleib halt dabei. Hättest du uns vorher gefragt hätten dir die meisten wahrscheinlich zum Skylake geraten. Aber jetzt macht es sowohl für dich als auch für den Händler Arbeit und Kosten das Ganze noch umzutauschen.  Das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht beim Internetversandhandel ist eigentlich nicht dafür gedacht, das Kunden alles auspacken einbauen und paar Tage später dann doch merken das was anderes vielleicht geiler wäre. Als Händler kannst du den meisten Kram dann nur als Gebrauchtware wieder abstoßen und musst es dann um ein Drittel billiger verkaufen.



Ware ist jan noch nicht mal geliefert, sprich noch nicht ausgepackt


----------



## azzih (29. September 2015)

Aja dann Skylake nehmen, würd ich zumindest machen. Kannst mal gucken ob Asus noch sein Cashback hat, da kannst du da ein sehr gutes Board etwas günstiger bekommen.


----------



## delobre (29. September 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten, aber meine Frage wurde nicht ganz beantwortet. Klar, ich bin mit DDR4 Zukunftssicherer. Doch was bringt mir das in der Praxis wirklich? Der Stromverbrauch ist mir völlig egal, nutze nur 2x8GB, Sehe kein Unterschied in 120fps und 121fps.


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. September 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Ddr4 hast du den Vorteil von quad channel. Aber nicht eben nur bei 2011-3 sockel. Mit 1151 sparst du vll 3Watt und das wars.



Wie kommst du denn auf den Käse?

Edit@TE: Du hast es dir doch schon beantwortet, DDR4 ist stromsparender und hat ne höhere Bandbreite als DDR3, für Spiele PC's ist das aber völlig irrelevant, das bringt dir vielleicht mehr FPS im einstelligen Prozentbereich, je nach Taktung und Timings.


----------



## markus1612 (29. September 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Ddr4 hast du den Vorteil von quad channel. Aber nicht eben nur bei 2011-3 sockel. Mit 1151 sparst du vll 3Watt und das wars.


Quadchannel gibts NUR bei LGA2011-3, bei LGA1151 ist es Dualchannel.

Bei Skylake haste auch noch ne bessere Anbindung des Chipsatzes, neben der Stromersparnis (3 Watt????)


----------



## delobre (29. September 2015)

Werd dann beim Xeon bleiben. Sehe kein Vorteil darin, außer, dass ich vielleicht in 4-5 Jahren ein Upgrade brauche.


----------



## markus1612 (29. September 2015)

delobre schrieb:


> Werd dann beim Xeon bleiben. Sehe kein Vorteil darin, außer, dass ich vielleicht in 4-5 Jahren ein Upgrade brauche.



Auch mit Skylake brauchst du in 4-5 Jahren ein Upgrade


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2015)

Bald sollen aber auch die Skylake Xeons kommen. 
Intel-Prozessoren: Skylake-Xeons für kleine Server mit bis zu acht SATA-Laufwerken | heise online


----------



## the_swiss (29. September 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bald sollen aber auch die Skylake Xeons kommen.
> Intel-Prozessoren: Skylake-Xeons fÃ¼r kleine Server mit bis zu acht SATA-Laufwerken | heise online



Als erstes kommt Broadwell-E, noch für den 2011-3, bis Skylake-E kommt, dauert es noch. Außerdem ist die Frage, ob Intel wieder so einen Geheimtipp auf den Markt schmeißt, und damit den i7-6700 (bis auf den Takt und iGPU) sinnfrei macht.


----------



## XeT (30. September 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Quadchannel gibts NUR bei LGA2011-3, bei LGA1151 ist es Dualchannel.
> 
> Bei Skylake haste auch noch ne bessere Anbindung des Chipsatzes, neben der Stromersparnis (3 Watt????)



Das kommt davon wenn man auf Arbeit mit dem Smartphone schreibt. Das nicht gehörte da garnicht hin, daher ist es berichtigt und der Satz macht wieder Sinn.


----------

